# QT Nerite Snails?



## DJohn (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi all, I found the Nerites I was looking for and I'm just wondering if I should QT them? And if so, for how long? They are freshwater if that helps. The information out there is very unclear and im hoping someone will know the correct answer! Thanks!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You could give a salt bath, with actual table salt iodine free if possible but you 
Might do more harm than good to the snails. that’s one way to check for leeches and such 

Personally I do nothing to snails 
I just toss them in 

I regularly feed my fish and turtles snails no issues 

I also have hundreds of snails I keep as pets I’ve never personally had parasites or anything transferred from them to fish


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

DJohn said:


> Hi all, I found the Nerites I was looking for and I'm just wondering if I should QT them? And if so, for how long? They are freshwater if that helps. The information out there is very unclear and im hoping someone will know the correct answer! Thanks!


I'm sure you want a definitive answer, but I don't have one for you 

I don't quarantine snails because:

1. I wouldn't be able to tell a sick snail from a healthy one. 
2. I don't have a way to treat snails for any issues.
3. Snails, like nerites, wouldn't do well in a non-established tank with little to eat. Have you had luck feeding nerites prepared foods?

I've heard that snails can bring in leeches / planaria, but it hasn't happened to me yet. If I knew that such things would become visible after a certain amount of time, I'd consider keeping snails in QT for that to happen.

The only thing I do is give snail shells a "cleaning" with a soft toothbrush.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Just adding to the excellent input already posted...

I've never qt'd a snail-nerite, assassin, mystery.

Here's something from the genius folk at wetwebmedia.com

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/fwsnaildisfaqs.htm

*Re: Hello and Thank You; quarantining FW snails for disease prevention 12/2/16*
Hello Neale, ordered snails online today for delivery next week. Do I need to quarantine snails to ensure they do not carry fish disease? Maria
<Great question! The short answer is that anything wet can carry Whitespot and Velvet parasites from one place to another. But sterilising such wet objects (in the case of nets and buckets) works a treat, and what you see in many pet stores. Snails are trickier because you can't sterilise them, but you can isolate them in their own tank for a couple days (or even in a large tub of water, somewhere warm enough for them not to chill, and with a tea towel on the top to let air in but keep the snails from escaping). This isn't necessary if the snails come from a fish-free environment, as will 
often be the case from "snail farmers" -- but it's certainly a useful thing to do with snails taken out of tanks with tropical fish in them. Beyond that, snails shouldn't carry diseases that need longer quarantining, like the 4-6 weeks recommended for fish. So as I say above, a proper quarantine tank isn't really necessary. Just somewhere to keep them long enough any free-living Whitespot or Velvet parasites to die off without finding a (fish) host. Cheers, Neale.>

HTH-Jackie


----------



## DJohn (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks guys! I put the snails in QT for a few days and then plopped them in the tank. They are showing down on any and all algae and are quite active. I quite like their little teeth! 

Also, they poop a TON! I was shocked to see the trail of turds after 12 hours!


----------

